# Probleme mit Netzwerkkarte beim booten

## smog_at

Ich habe eth0 so konfiguriert das sie über dhcp eine Adresse bekommt.

Bei wlan0 habe ich eingestellt das sie eine fixe IP bekommt.

Habe auch beide in den Default runlevel kopiert:

rc-update add net.eth0 default

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

Jedoch wenn nach dem starten ifconfig eintippe sehe ich nur eth0 und lo.

Ich habe auch keine verbindung zu den anderen rechnern. Wenn ich jedoch manuell /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart eintippe funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Kann mir jemand helfen damit das auch beim starten funktioniert?

MfG Flex

----------

## // .Kn0rki

wos hasten in der /etc/conf.d/net eingetragen?

----------

## smog_at

iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_wlan0="192.168.1.201 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

MfG Flex

----------

## hopfe

Was liefert ifconfig -a und route -n?

----------

## smog_at

Bevor ich wlan0 neugestartet habe:

bash-2.05b# ifconfig -a

eql       Link encap:Serial Line IP

          MASTER  MTU:576  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:5

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:CC:DD:2F:DA

          inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:ccff:fedd:2fda/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:2471 (2.4 Kb)  TX bytes:3599 (3.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xcc00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:4544 (4.4 Kb)  TX bytes:4544 (4.4 Kb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

tap0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FD:00:00:00:00

          BROADCAST NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:5B:4C:38:4A

          inet addr:192.168.1.201  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:3 Base address:0x100

bash-2.05b# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

Nachdem ich wlan0 neugestartet habe:

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing wlan0 down...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Bringing wlan0 up...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

bash-2.05b#

bash-2.05b# ifconfig -a

eql       Link encap:Serial Line IP

          MASTER  MTU:576  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:5

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:CC:DD:2F:DA

          inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:ccff:fedd:2fda/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:31 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:3687 (3.6 Kb)  TX bytes:3871 (3.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xcc00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:4544 (4.4 Kb)  TX bytes:4544 (4.4 Kb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

tap0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FD:00:00:00:00

          BROADCAST NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:5B:4C:38:4A

          inet addr:192.168.1.201  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::209:5bff:fe4c:384a/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:136 (136.0 b)

          Interrupt:3 Base address:0x100

bash-2.05b# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

bash-2.05b#

MfG flex

----------

## smog_at

Habe das Problem schon gelöst.

Ich habe einfach in der Datei /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 in der Anweisung DEPEND den Eintrag "after wlan net.wlan0" hinzugefügt.

Nun funzt alles wunderbar

MfG Flex

----------

